
China passes sweeping Hong Kong national security law: report - ngcc_hk
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/29/china/hong-kong-national-security-law-passed-intl-hnk/index.html
======
ngcc_hk
Still do not have a copy and hence still do not know the law that has been
passed. Take care if you have any asset, friends etc. in Hong Kong. Good luck
and see you on the side of this end.

------
LatteLazy
It’s time for concerted international action on China.

